# Port St Joe Report



## hawkeye123 (Sep 29, 2020)

Going down 10-3 thru 10-10, been going every May & Oct for 7-8 years, any recent reports since Sally? Ever since Half-Hitch closed can't find any reports down there, Bluewater Outriggers last report is 9-21, taking kayaks, going on inshore charters Sun & Wed with great captains, hoping to get a pompano bite in surf, 2 years ago caught more in Oct than in spring


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't have any report other than knowing that October is a great time to be down there. The big reds should be alive in the channels in the bay.
 Please report back on your trip. I'm especially interested in finding a good boater friendly place to stay with recharging power and wash down for trailer boats...
Good luck! (...and envy).


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I don't have any report other than knowing that October is a great time to be down there. The big reds should be alive in the channels in the bay.
> Please report back on your trip. I'm especially interested in finding a good boater friendly place to stay with recharging power and wash down for trailer boats...
> Good luck! (...and envy).




Seems like there is a place just east of Presnell`s, on the opposite side of the road.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 29, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Seems like there is a place just east of Presnell`s, on the opposite side of the road.



Man, the landscape is changing down there like a well fed teenager. But I don't see what you are speaking of ...
This Winter, I am going to hit up the new Water's Edge RV Park across the road from Indian pass raw bar. In the Spring, I asked them about a year round rental and they quoted me $650 per month. I hope they will have a different attitude after they see the lean season.


----------



## fairweather (Sep 29, 2020)

Just east of Presnell's is Bayou Storage. I used to keep a camper there until I rescued it immediately before Hurricane Michael. They are back open and they do have a boat wash. Presnell's also has storage across the street, but no boat wash.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Man, the landscape is changing down there like a well fed teenager. But I don't see what you are speaking of ...
> This Winter, I am going to hit up the new Water's Edge RV Park across the road from Indian pass raw bar. In the Spring, I asked them about a year round rental and they quoted me $650 per month. I hope they will have a different attitude after they see the lean season.View attachment 1041331




If I get by there next week, I`ll get the info for you. That might be Bayou Storage.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 29, 2020)

I have no recent reports either but would suggest you ask the guides you're booked with.  They should have some intel they'd be willing to share.  report back on how you make out.  I went last year mid Oct and got blown out.  Good luck!


----------



## Redbeardless (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't know how proficient you are with doing a surf launch and re-entry with your kayaks, but if you feel ok with it, the kings should be running strong along the beaches.  October is always hot for smoker kings just outside the outer sand bar.  Shoot me a pm if you think you want to try it and I will fill you in on some details that may help out.


----------



## 95g atl (Sep 29, 2020)

I have a place in MB / PSJ. 
We have fall break for school mid next week and I’m heading down there with my son and boat. Hope to hear more reports


----------



## bany (Sep 29, 2020)

A couple days after Sandy I caught several baby pomp’s ,a 17 1/2” red and a lot of baby whiting and cats


----------



## bany (Sep 29, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I don't have any report other than knowing that October is a great time to be down there. The big reds should be alive in the channels in the bay.
> Please report back on your trip. I'm especially interested in finding a good boater friendly place to stay with recharging power and wash down for trailer boats...
> Good luck! (...and envy).


Some one is selling rv lots across from presnells and quickly too it looks like.
theres always the Dixie belle?


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 30, 2020)

bany said:


> Some one is selling rv lots across from presnells and quickly too it looks like.
> theres always the Dixie belle?


Don't knock the dixie belle. Has everything you need...
 and nothing else.


----------



## bany (Sep 30, 2020)

bassboy1 said:


> Don't knock the dixie belle. Has everything you need...
> and nothing else.


Not sure about the nothing else lol
we used to stay once a year for a few years


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 30, 2020)

bany said:


> Not sure about the nothing else lol
> we used to stay once a year for a few years



I actually quite like the Dixie Belle.  Washdown hose, outdoor power plug in, fish cleaning table.  It has charm.


----------



## jfinch (Sep 30, 2020)

Sounds like there is going to be a crowd from the forum down there.  I will be getting in late on the 7th and staying through the weekend.  Assuming all the parts I need come in I should have my boat with me.  Should we post daily reports to help everyone out with finding fish or tactics that are working?


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 2, 2020)

Captain just called that we are going out with Sun, said bay was really dirty almost black from all the rain, said fishing terrible right now , been looking forward to this trip for 6 months, bummed, hoping it clears up later in week, urrghhhh


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 3, 2020)

Got down here today at 4, Gulf is clear. Bay is stained , has a slightly reddish color from all the fresh water, much better than I had heard, going out at 0700 in am


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 4, 2020)

30 or so shorts, 8 over 14 1/2 only 4 keepers, 4 keeper sea bass , 1 25" bluefish, lost big flounder at boat & 18-20" trout slinging in the boat, the usual ladyfish & lizard fish, tough conditions right after cold front , dirty water, 3 or 4 boats on bay, we did by far the best


----------



## jfinch (Oct 5, 2020)

Sounds like a good day to me.  What baits were you using?


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Root beer color jigs


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 6, 2020)

Ill be in the area next week in the surf.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 7, 2020)

Trout and slot sized reds are chewing on the grass flats.  Caught them on Gulp shrimp under a popping cork and swimming paddle tails on a jig head.  Off the beach I caught a bull red, some trout, sharks, and stingrays.  I didn't see a pomp landed though.


----------



## Joel (Oct 7, 2020)

The mtn man said:


> Ill be in the area next week in the surf.



Me too...staying on the cape next week.  Ill be on the beach most days fishing but planning on hitting the bay some too.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 7, 2020)

Fished hard today in bay, 8-3,  30 shorts again 4 keeper trout, my buddy lost big red at boat, 3 sharks, 5 mangrove snapper, tough conditions no high tide today, water still dirty, tried live bait today, Lys , pinkish, live shrimp, I caught only red, undersized 14-15", only real bite was popping cork over grass


----------



## jfinch (Oct 8, 2020)

Got in late last night. Getting provisions for the trip. Will probably fish for a while after lunch. If you see us on the water say hello.


----------



## jfinch (Oct 8, 2020)

Water seemed a little better along the big flat east of the boat ramp. We only caught a small flounder and a 17” redfish ?


----------



## jfinch (Oct 8, 2020)

Well the trolling motor quit while we were out today. I will have to see if blue water outfitters has a 30A 125V NEMA L5-30 plug. Mine is melted. Otherwise I will order from amazon and pull anchor the rest of the weekend.


----------



## douginga (Oct 9, 2020)

jfinch said:


> Well the trolling motor quit while we were out today. I will have to see if blue water outfitters has a 30A 125V NEMA L5-30 plug. Mine is melted. Otherwise I will order from amazon and pull anchor the rest of the weekend.


If Blue Water doesn't have what you need, try Lindl's in Panama City. I'm sure they can help.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 9, 2020)

jfinch said:


> Well the trolling motor quit while we were out today. I will have to see if blue water outfitters has a 30A 125V NEMA L5-30 plug. Mine is melted. Otherwise I will order from amazon and pull anchor the rest of the weekend.



Worse case scenario, pull the receptacle, and hard connect the wires together.  Bluewater surely will have some large gauge butt connectors, or large ring terminals you could bolt together to save the trip.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 9, 2020)

Wade fished St Joe Bay in am 2 skipjack, 1 short trout, 1 keeper flounder,  went to St George after lunch tried to fish cut at state park but 4wd road was closed, fished pier caught buncha trash fish, 1 12" gag grouper, Fla DNR guy said shifting sands caused road closure,  bunch of folks been getting stuck


----------



## jfinch (Oct 9, 2020)

Blue water outfitters had the plug. So I am all fixed. Fished St Joe Bay today. Caught another 17” redfish and a short trout. Fed the rest of the shrimp to the pinfish. I think if we fish tomorrow I am going to just use artificial to try and avoid the pinfish.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 9, 2020)

jfinch said:


> Blue water outfitters had the plug. So I am all fixed. Fished St Joe Bay today. Caught another 17” redfish and a short trout. Fed the rest of the shrimp to the pinfish. I think if we fish tomorrow I am going to just use artificial to try and avoid the pinfish.



 Cut pin fish make fantastic bait... On the bottom, a gold spoon or even under a popping cork.?


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 9, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Cut pin fish make fantastic bait... On the bottom, a gold spoon or even under a popping cork.?


Small live ones, too...


----------



## jfinch (Oct 12, 2020)

Back home. All we caught was shorts. Had an in shore slam of short fish. How bout everyone else?


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 12, 2020)

Size limit sure is working, caught 15 or so trout between 14 1/2 & 14 3/4 on 2 inshore charters. 3 of us got our limit of keeper trout, but it took 2 trips to get 9, lol, 1 keeper flounder 12", I caught only red , short 15" 4 sharks biggest 3 1/2 ft, 4 blk sea bass , 1 mangrove keeper, 12" gag grouper, surf was unfishable after Thursday with Delta churning it up, managed 6 whiting & 2 rays in surf, by far the worst ever trip down there far as catching, but still a great place. 2 or 3 years have me a center console, be seeing you down there often!


----------



## fairweather (Oct 13, 2020)

Been here since Friday. High winds from the east, then shifting to the west. Water is stained from the canal. I can't even begin to count the number of short trout I got. I hope they all grow up for next year, Things perked up a lot today. Wind dropped quite a lot, still out of the NW. Got into some decent reds, trout, and the occasional flounder today. That figures, since I am leaving tomorrow!


----------

